# Dog barking at the wall???



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

The other night I was watching TV and my 2 dogs were curled up sleeping. All of a sudden Molly jumped up and ran over and faced the wall where I have a chair. She was barking and the hair between her shoulders was straight up in the air. She wouldnt stop barking no matter what I said, then all of a sudden she stopped. Of course, Im now freaked out because it was like she was barking at someone sitting in the chair but there was no one there. Im very upset by this...any ideas?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Sometimes, mice will use wall cavities as a runway, especially if there's plumbing or wiring in that space. I had a Sheltie that ate a hole in the wall trying to get at the mice.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Rodents (mice or rats depending on where you live) was my first thought as well. She might have heard them passing through.


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

A friend of mine joked that I probably have a ghost, but I have to say I would be more upset with rodents!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Growing up I lived in the most creaky, creepy (IMO) house ever! I was scared of the house a lot of the time. (I have an active imagination and am addicted to Stephen King) We had a Siberian husky who would go to the stairs and glare up the stairs and growl and bark. It scared me silly. (You may think that I am ridiculous to say this but I am pretty sure the house was haunted. I do believe in ghosts. If I was home alone there were times when I swear I heard someone walking in the hallway upstairs...)

It makes sense that it could be mice since we had mice in that house that we could NOT get rid of. They were in the attic. I guess the dog could probably hear them down on the main level, although they were many feet above him in the attic (the house had 12 foot ceilings).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ha, my first thought was spirits. i watch the haunted on animal planet all the time with stuff like this happening. you should check it out.


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldnt be happy with spirits or rodents! At least rodents wont freak me out..I will have to watch Animal Planet. I was reading onliine that animals see things we dont and react to them. Of course I read many freaky stories and now Im bothered. Hopefully this was a once time occurance.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

What breed of dog is it. They can also detect termites in the walls as well as rodents. First floor wall or second? If there's an outlet on that wall near where she was barking maybe there's soemthing wrong with the wiring and it might be arc'ing and she hears that, also I have heater ducts in one of my walls going to the second floor and out first year here the dogs always were curious of that as they could hear the airflow going thru the walls. That one startled me too for the longest time till i figured out what it was. Also if that is your "wet wall" they could be hitting on air bubbles that might be trapped inte line... maybe try bleeding your plumbing to eliminate that... IDK just throwing out ideas there.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine do this in the winter, I think they either hear the house creeking or ice melting/moving around.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost decided not to post this, as it differs from everyone else but how old is this dog? I'm asking because my deceased Foxhound had Canine Cognitive Dysfunction, aka doggy dementia and she did this. Hope it's rodents!


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

Molly is a mutt and she is 8 months old. The wall that she was barking at has no outlets or wireing or pipes. There is my bedroom closet right behind the wall, so its basically a wall to create a hallway. Im going to sit tonight in silence and see if I can hear anything.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Just speaking for myself, I would rather have spirits (friendly of course) than rodents!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine used to do this because the surround sound hooked to the TV made her think a sound was coming from somewhere in space.

She got over it, but every now and then will still do it and run the spot the stereo or surround makes it seem like it's coming from.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

one of my shelties stare and barks at the wall. but she does it because there was a shadow that passed by it, or a light. she is obsessed with shadows and lights.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm! that's very strange! Hope its nothing bad! I also have a similar sittuation, In my upstairs bathroom in the master bedroom, Nellie will just stand for 15+ minutes staring in the corner, no wag of the tail, no emotion, not even erect interested ears, just looking like..its almost a blank soul less look..its freak and hard to break her from it, at first we just thought it was Nellie being the frea she is ...but then Soft, our old black cat started doing it, same corner..same thing, she just sits and looks. we've investigated and tapped on the walls trying to stir up a mouse, we even had a thermal laser thermometer and it didn't detect any temp change, weirdest thing ever.


----------

